# Adding scent to laundry?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I have been using my homemade laundry detergent and vinegar rinse for a while now. My problem is that I want my clothes to have a little bit of fresh scent. I usually add a few drops of essential oil to the vinegar in the rinse cup, but it doesn't last very long. Any ideas?

TIA

ETA: Do you think if I had some drops of essential oil to the powder it would hold it's scent? I store my powder in a glass jar with a screw on lid, I was told that plastic would absorb any scents.


----------



## tlag1986 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have been using lavender Lysol in my rinse lately. It does nothing for the static electricity, but it helps make the clothes smell good and are clean. I know it sounds strange, but I used it for the sanitation aspect after washing some goat clothes and now love it.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Like the OP, I use essential oil in the wash. I put it in the soap dispenser rather than the rinse. Since I am allergic and get rashes from many scents, I was leery about doing this, but it seems to work. The scent seems to last. Now, I chose a strong one - tea tree oil for antibacterial help. I wonder if you need to choose a really strong scent like that, or rosemary, sage or orange? The more pungent ones will probably last.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you use powder like I do, or do you use liquid? I like using lemon scent on everything, but I do have some tea tree oil. I will try it in the next load. Thanks.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

tlag1986 said:


> I have been using lavender Lysol in my rinse lately. It does nothing for the static electricity, but it helps make the clothes smell good and are clean. I know it sounds strange, but I used it for the sanitation aspect after washing some goat clothes and now love it.


It does sound a little strange. :indif: I'm afraid to use anything with a lot of chemicals because my youngest gets a rash from everything laundry related. Thanks though, I will keep it in mind, never now when I might need it living with all boys.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

I use liquid because I think it works better in my HE washer and with cold water. But I think if you put a drop of oil in with powder each load it would work too?


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I mix drops of tea tree oil in with my homeade laundry soap. Adds a fresh scent and has antibacterial properties to prevent musty odors.


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

The vinegar in the rinse water will to a large effect neutralize the essential oils. Either skip the vinegar in the rinse or add a washcloth sprinkled with the ess. oils to the dryer [that is if you don't line dry]. 

An alternative is to put a few drops of ess. oils of your choice on washcloths or cloth scraps and place into drawers, closets, etc. where you store your clothes and towels. 

Me personally - I use the cheapy dollarstore versions of my favorite perfumes [as I rarely wear perfumes as I work outside a lot and tend to draw enough flies, skeeters and gnats without perfumes as it is], but that way my clothes still smell nice and not stuffy from being in a closet for a while [old house here].


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I tried adding an essential oil blend to my laundry detergent and my poor husband broke out into hives. He even had to go to the ER for IV benedryl. So, we stick with scentless now. I will make essential oil sprays for myself with distilled water and drops of whatever scent I prefer. (Lately it's been lavender with lemon) I just spray me, or my clothes in my drawer.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

I add a bit of cheap dollar store fabric softener to my vinegar rinse, maybe a 1:8 ratio. My kids all have problem skin, and all are doing fine with this mix. Our clothes dry so fast on the line out here that they are very stiff and full of static, plus i like to have a bit of scent on our clothes, otherwise it smells like whatever is in the air today, dairy barn, or maybe cut alfalfa, or red dirt....

Tilly


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Tilly! I hadn't thought of that . I will try it!


----------

